

To HN Veterans: Happy Veterans Day - avner

Happy Veterans Day. Thank you for your service and Semper Fi.<p>Your political bearing should not matter when acknowledging someone who decided to put their life on the line without asking for anything in return. All politics aside, one must appreciate the men and women who made the ultimate sacrifice for reasons greater than themselves.<p>SF, USMC 2000/1-2006, MOS 0321
======
sixtofour
Thank you. USN 1975-1981, IC1

And Happy Veterans Day to the rest of you.

